# Artifact Find....



## FlashGordon

Found my first intact arrowhead last week.....










One night last week HookBender, Dana.Birrell and I went fishing for 'eyes but they weren't biting. So we decided to go scour a spot where HookBender and I had spotted flint flakes previously. After about an hour I came about this beauty! Best fishing trip I ever had that I didn't catch any fish! I'd been wanting to find one for the last 3 years. I'd found scrappers, preforms, and broken arrowheads previously, but never an intact one before.

I contacted a guy from the Ohio Archeological Society and sent him pictures. He told me that it's made of Coshocton flint and that the concave base and corner notches suggest it's from the early archaic period. His estimate was that it was likely knapped around 8,500-9,500 years ago.

HookBender and I have been on a roll the last couple weeks.....I found a broken arrowhead in Pickaway County while fishing about 5 weeks ago and then HookBender found his first intact arrowhead 3 weeks ago (likely an Adena point also made of the same Coshocton material).

I can't wait to find my next one! We have plans to go with 1basshunter to one of his artifact hunting spots once the weather warms up a bit. HookBender and I would love to tag along with anybody else who is interested in searching for Native American artifacts. We're both novices at finding artifacts and would like to learn from some people with more experienced. Drop me a PM if you'd be interested in hunting together!

-Flash


----------



## sherman51

congrats on your find. we were down at black house mountain 4 wheeler trails in tenn next to picket state park when I found a beautiful arrow head. I just love the fact that I found my 1st arrow head fully intact while 4 wheeling in tenn.
sherman


----------



## JEC956

Awesome find man


----------



## gpb1111

I've hunted arrowheads for over a decade now.

I can tell you it is a great hobby just like fishing, but much more tiring.

Enjoy your new addiction!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookBender

gpb1111 said:


> I've hunted arrowheads for over a decade now.
> 
> I can tell you it is a great hobby just like fishing, but much more tiring.
> 
> Enjoy your new addiction!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Addiction is an understatement!

For the sake of sharing, here is my first find from a few weeks ago! Kanawha Chert.


----------



## FlashGordon

gpb1111 said:


> I've hunted arrowheads for over a decade now.
> 
> I can tell you it is a great hobby just like fishing, but much more tiring.
> 
> Enjoy your new addiction!


Any advice for a couple of rookies, GPB? 

Any advice about how to convice people to let us walk their fields would be especially helpful.


----------



## mikeiss

Very nice. Last week I did almost the same thing except i found a Thebes while I was fishing. It was laying in a very public piece of river.


----------



## FlashGordon

mikeiss said:


> Very nice. Last week I did almost the same thing except i found a Thebes while I was fishing. It was laying in a very public piece of river.


Nice! 

Throw a picture up man, I want to see it!


----------



## mikeiss

I need to take a better pic
I'll try to remember to do so.


----------



## ShoreFshrman

Nice find!!!!! Love seeing local artifacts, especially that old!!!!!


----------



## gpb1111

FlashGordon said:


> Any advice for a couple of rookies, GPB?
> 
> Any advice about how to convice people to let us walk their fields would be especially helpful.


When approaching a landowner dress nice and do not say the word "hunt". Say "search for artifacts".

Also, bring a baby and puppy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111

Found this one while heading to my deer stand in January.

Hunting is another "addiction" of mine.

I just tell the wife it's better than being addicted to meth or crack. She doesn't get the joke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JEC956

That's a very nice Thebes. I wish I knew how to up load pics. I found 6 nice artifacts yesterday in the rain. It looks to be reworked pretty good. Nice find!!! Nice adeana hookbender


----------



## JEC956

Gpb1111 nice find to the tree.


----------



## 1basshunter

Nice one Eric, if you ever get the time can you please give me some pointer on finding them!


----------



## MIGHTY

Nice find. I found my first one probably 7-8 years ago right on the edge of the water at a local flow. I was reeling my lure in and the sun hit it just right to where it reflected in my eye. I was pretty pumped for the rest of the day. Ever since then, everytime I go fishing I keep an eye out while I'm moving from spot to spot. On of my fishing buddies goes arrowhead hunting occassionally with his brother but they have permission from a few farmers. If you do end up getting permission (especially from a farmer), a good time to search will be coming up when they plow their fields. Good luck to ya.


----------



## mikeiss

Went back where I found the thebes. River is blown out but I found 3/4 of a triangle about 60' away, same material. I may be onto something.


----------



## JEC956

mikeiss said:


> Went back where I found the thebes. River is blown out but I found 3/4 of a triangle about 60' away, same material. I may be onto something.


----------



## JEC956

Hell yea Mikeiss!!! Sounds like a multicultural area. Should be all kinds of artifacts in that area. Catch any fish.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

My most recent ...both sides


----------



## mikeiss

no fish but I knew it would be blown out. Excited to go back when the river drops And see what was exposed. Found flakes. saw a few places nearby where they could get delaware chert.


----------



## JEC956

Saugeye Tom nice find!!! It looks like a nice hopewell. Do you collect as well? Got a limit at Indian today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

JEC956 said:


> Saugeye Tom nice find!!! It looks like a nice hopewell. Do you collect as well? Got a limit at Indian today.


I have about 37 pcs....yes I believe Hopewell


----------



## HookBender

Almost pooped myself when I saw this drill base exposed yesterday. Heartbroken.


----------



## ducky152000

use to hunt arrow heads all the time. proably have 20 or so full intact heads and a spear point and a drill. grew up in a riverbottom with miles of cornfields. amazing how many broke ones you find compared to full intact heads. my most prized one is a red flint drill with some type of dimond or something shiny in the middle. should probably have it looked at. always wondered what the shiny part of the drill is.


----------



## HookBender

ducky152000 said:


> use to hunt arrow heads all the time. proably have 20 or so full intact heads and a spear point and a drill. grew up in a riverbottom with miles of cornfields. amazing how many broke ones you find compared to full intact heads. my most prized one is a red flint steel drill with some type of dimond or something shiny in the middle. should probably have it looked at. always wondered what the shiny part of the drill is.


Most likely a quartz inclusion of some sort.


----------



## ducky152000

HookBender said:


> Most likely a quartz inclusion of some sort.


 your probably right. regardless its prety cool. ill see if i can post a pic.


----------



## ducky152000

ducky152000 said:


> your probably right. regardless its prety cool. ill see if i can post a pic.


 heres a few i can find. not sure where rest of my collection is. dont know if you can see the shiny part in the drill or not in pic.


----------



## CaptCurt

I would love to find an arrowhead of my own. Any suggestions where to start looking to improve my odds? I always hear a plowed field but what makes one better than another?


----------



## HookBender

ducky152000 said:


> heres a few i can find. not sure where rest of my collection is. dont know if you can see the shiny part in the drill or not in pic.


That's a nice bullseye! 

http://snpr.southdowns.gov.uk/files/additions/For how flint is formed.htm


----------



## Saugeye Tom

CaptCurt said:


> I would love to find an arrowhead of my own. Any suggestions where to start looking to improve my odds? I always hear a plowed field but what makes one better than another?


Close to a waterway for starters


----------



## Relic Hunter

FlashGordon said:


> Found my first intact arrowhead last week.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One night last week HookBender, Dana.Birrell and I went fishing for 'eyes but they weren't biting. So we decided to go scour a spot where HookBender and I had spotted flint flakes previously. After about an hour I came about this beauty! Best fishing trip I ever had that I didn't catch any fish! I'd been wanting to find one for the last 3 years. I'd found scrappers, preforms, and broken arrowheads previously, but never an intact one before.
> 
> I contacted a guy from the Ohio Archeological Society and sent him pictures. He told me that it's made of Coshocton flint and that the concave base and corner notches suggest it's from the early archaic period. His estimate was that it was likely knapped around 8,500-9,500 years ago.
> 
> HookBender and I have been on a roll the last couple weeks.....I found a broken arrowhead in Pickaway County while fishing about 5 weeks ago and then HookBender found his first intact arrowhead 3 weeks ago (likely an Adena point also made of the same Coshocton material).
> 
> I can't wait to find my next one! We have plans to go with 1basshunter to one of his artifact hunting spots once the weather warms up a bit. HookBender and I would love to tag along with anybody else who is interested in searching for Native American artifacts. We're both novices at finding artifacts and would like to learn from some people with more experienced. Drop me a PM if you'd be interested in hunting together!
> 
> -Flash





Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 204468
> View attachment 204469
> My most recent ...both sides


----------



## Relic Hunter

Don't know if pic worked but found this pentagonal bout a week ago.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Relic Hunter said:


> View attachment 204723


Oh my...nice. still in the dirt!


----------



## JEC956

Relic Hunter said:


> Don't know if pic worked but found this pentagonal bout a week ago.



The pic worked!!! That's an awesome pentagonal. Nice find. Looks big.


----------



## FlashGordon

HookBender and I got permission to hunt a new property in Fayette County so we spent all afternoon there. We found a handful of broken arrowheads. Here's the most photogenic one of the bunch.


----------



## HookBender

My most notable find from yesterday.


----------



## HookBender

After not catching a single fish today with CCK, Flash and I decided to hit the fields one last time. By luck, I landed on the hot spot. Pretty happy about today's finds. Broken point, some more "pooter" blades, and a plow scarred axe.


----------



## Rocknut

Wow you have a hot spot. I used to hunt for them years ago. But never found that many things in one day. Since then I still find a few intact arrow heads while doing excavation.


----------



## HookBender

2016 has treated me pretty well so far on the artifact front. I just have the itch to find a higher quality piece.


----------



## Rgallwitz

That is an awesome stone piece!


----------



## Weekender#1

Some very nice items you guys are finding. I too enjoy looking for points and pick up all flint as I go through fields. The attached two photos are items I found this week. Keep walking near running water and up the fields to the first rise or ridge, yea baby. I have cans of stuff I have found over the years. We have a club of nerds( BRAC) *B*lanchard *R*iver *A*rcheology *C*lub. We just bring items found and have a speaker on different points. meeting once every 3 months with a big meeting where we vote on nicest pieces of the year found. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## HookBender

Rgallwitz said:


> That is an awesome stone piece!


She's a little beat up, but I'll take it!


----------



## HookBender

Some dumb luck from Sunday.


----------



## creekcrawler

Dang! You guys are killin' it!
I've found a ton of chips on the point in my backyard (Bedford) , it's a bout 100 ft above the creek, but never a point!
Found two firepits about 8-12" down in the back yard, must have been a small hunting camp,
.


----------



## Photog

Back in the 70's where I grew up on the Scioto I had a neighbor who had case upon case of artifacts. One day he took me to the field behind our homes and told me the depression in the field was an old buffalo wallow. When the settlers first got to the area they said you could hardly see the trees outside of it when you stood in the middle of it.
I found many arrowheads on the high ground and would find pockets of flint flakes. Now it is someone's yard....they have no clue I bet.


----------



## HookBender

Photog said:


> Back in the 70's where I grew up on the Scioto I had a neighbor who had case upon case of artifacts. One day he took me to the field behind our homes and told me the depression in the field was an old buffalo wallow. When the settlers first got to the area they said you could hardly see the trees outside of it when you stood in the middle of it.
> I found many arrowheads on the high ground and would find pockets of flint flakes. Now it is someone's yard....they have no clue I bet.


That's a shame. The last pic I posted is from the Scioto.


----------



## Rocknut

I have never looked for points on rivers. Years ago I would hunt the fields. What is the best method or location on the rivers for this. Is this done only when the river is down after a major rain.


----------



## Rgallwitz

Image




__
Rgallwitz


__
Apr 9, 2016








What do you think of this? I found it this morning.


----------



## cement569

I seem to have luck finding them in plowed up corn fields along a river, like the muskingdom river in tusc. county as well as cosh. county. even found one in guersney co. out in the woods in the middle of nowhere while bow hunting the rain washed it out of the side of a creek bank.the ones I find down there are mostly the gray flint


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Rgallwitz said:


> Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Rgallwitz
> 
> 
> __
> Apr 9, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of this? I found it this morning.


That has been under a constant drip of water for years....forget the terminology for that


----------



## Rgallwitz

Saugeye Tom said:


> That has been under a constant drip of water for years....forget the terminology for that







  








Image




__
Rgallwitz


__
Apr 9, 2016








I don't think so.


----------



## Rocknut

What is it?


----------



## JEC956

That would be considered a nutting stone.


----------



## JEC956

Or a start to a ball banner stone. But looking at the material I would say nutting stone. A lot of people would call it a fire starter.


----------



## All Eyes

This is a great thread. My brother is big into arrowhead hunting and we just went down to Coshocton and he was showing me some of the fields he used to hunt. We went down there to run our metal detectors on some incredibly old farm house remains in the middle of nowhere. It was too loaded with junk to hunt but here are some pics of what's left of this place. Nothing but sandstone blocks and a slab next to a well pump. There are a few massive and very old trees around it also. The ground is apparently an old dump. It would probably be more suited for bottle diggers than coin hunters. (Something else I used to be into) Metal detecting is something I used to do many years ago. Last year I got back into it after an amazing (to me anyways) discovery in my back yard while borrowing my brothers old Whites detector. 
In a 30(ish) ft. area of my back yard, I dug up 60 some rings, dozens of earrings, and other items that apparently are part of a big jewelry box spill or something. Many other broken ring pieces and loose stones as well. Also a dozen brass lipstick tubes, hair clips, and other misc items too. 90% of the rings are marked sterling silver, and others are 14k RGF. My friends and family have tons of theories as to why they are in my yard, but we will probably never know the real reason. Many of the rings I have found are duplicates, which says retail to me, but who knows? I found 5 of the exact same ring out there. 3 of them are on my pinky finger in one of the pics. 
Here are some shots of the old land in Coshocton, and also pictures of some of my yard finds. Since this picture of jewelry was taken, I have found at least a dozen more rings out there. It's a double city lot and not that big. The houses in my neighborhood are all century homes and this one was built in 1913. The strange thing is that I have hunted this entire yard and have found all this jewelry and yet only one silver coin which was a Mercury dime. Very strange. I've not had any of this stuff looked at, but assume most if not all are glass stones. Nothing is marked 925. It all says Sterling. I also included a shot of my poor lawn after all my digging last summer. 
If anyone is interested in getting together to do some metal detecting, shoot me a PM. I have a couple of interesting land permissions nearby that I want to hunt.


----------



## cement569

all eyes, I was in Coshocton co. a few years ago at my uncles place and got permission from his neighbor to look for arrowheads in his fields. well as I was walking I spotted 3 pine trees that looked out of place as there were no other ones around, well I walked over there and in the grown up briar patch was an old cemetery. all the headstones were laying down and I read the ones that you could read. they were all from 1800 to 1823 it was too cool. I did find 2 arrowheads, but it still makes me wonder who these people were and if it was a family plot. and as for metal detectors I have found some really cool stuff with mine


----------



## Rgallwitz

I recently got a metal detector as a gift. When you guys go out to search for items what areas do you try to search? Are you search old homesteads? I'm curious, I haven't used mine yet. I hunt for flint and stone items quite a bit and have a pretty good understanding of terrain related to a river bottom to find items. I'm just wondering what your approach is with a metal detector.


----------



## All Eyes

Coshocton makes you forget you are in Ohio. My bro showed me some Indian stone mounds that are surprisingly still intact, as well as some other cool things. His old arrowhead stomping grounds. He has quite the collection of them as well as some amazing old coins and artifacts from down there. He stumbled upon a couple of family cemeteries there in the past that were also very old. Said he wishes he could hunt them, but probably not a real good idea. He still goes shroom hunting in that area and I'm getting his detecting fever going again. I just bought a machine at the end of last season and I am itching to hunt some old places. My back yard Goonies treasure hunt really got me going.  It's so strange that all those rings and other odd items were buried out there. Can't help but wonder what may be deeper than my detector will reach. The last time I counted, there were 62 rings intact and lots of other pieces of rings and other jewelry items. I've covered every square inch of it and still hear targets here and there. Also found a British Half Penny in my yard but can't pull a date off of it.


----------



## All Eyes

Some of the other things I've found found in my yard.


----------



## cement569

all eyes, I thought about taking my detector down to that cemetery and run it across it because I believe back in the day people were buried with their earthly possesions, but I thought..... no way I am not a grave robber.lol. but all and all it was still a cool find. and I found an old coin while digging at work, I work const. I can see a date on it it says 1812 but the rest is pretty worn


----------



## Fishingisfun

Amazing finds in your backyard for certain. I have been metal detecting a few times this year so far. A small amount of change and lots of pop cans and can slaw. About two months back I bought a Garrot carrot pointer for this years hunts. The carrot is rated for 10' under water so it will go to the beach with me later this summer. Even with a scoop getting the target out of the surf is difficult.
The photos of the stone foundations in the woods looks like a potentially good spot hope you find something old and good there. I'm doing my metal detecting close to central Ohio unless I can combine a fishing trip and take the detector along also.


----------



## All Eyes

cement569 said:


> all eyes, I thought about taking my detector down to that cemetery and run it across it because I believe back in the day people were buried with their earthly possesions, but I thought..... no way I am not a grave robber.lol. but all and all it was still a cool find. and I found an old coin while digging at work, I work const. I can see a date on it it says 1812 but the rest is pretty worn


Cemetery's can be good places to detect but you're not going to hear signals even remotely close to the depth of a body. Either way I could never dig where someone is buried no matter how long ago they died. The spaces and areas around the graves is another story. If the ground is moist and there is grass, the plugs that I dig are always fixed and hard to see when I'm done. The only reason my yard is tore up in that area is due to the amount of holes and me walking the spot so many times.


----------



## All Eyes

Fishingisfun said:


> Amaze finds in your backyard for certain. I have been metal detecting a few times this year so far. A small amount of change and lots of pop cans and can slaw. About two months back I bought a Garrot carrot pointer for this years hunts. The carrot is rated for 10' under water so it will go to the beach with me later this summer. Even with a scoop getting the target out of the surf is difficult.
> The photos of the stone foundations in the woods looks like a potentially good spot hope you find something old and good there. I'm doing my metal detecting close to central Ohio unless I can combine a fishing trip and take the detector along also.


When I bought my detector I also got a Garret carrot pinpointer. They are great.


----------



## All Eyes

Rgallwitz said:


> I recently got a metal detector as a gift. When you guys go out to search for items what areas do you try to search? Are you search old homesteads? I'm curious, I haven't used mine yet. I hunt for flint and stone items quite a bit and have a pretty good understanding of terrain related to a river bottom to find items. I'm just wondering what your approach is with a metal detector.


It is illegal to hunt Ohio parks which are commonly good areas to find old coins. Your best bet is to get permission to hunt on old yards and find areas where other detectors haven't been before. No easy task. It's a popular hobby and it's hard to find places that haven't been hunted to death. Still there are no places that I consider "hunted out" I've seen too many good finds come out of areas that were gone over a million times by other diggers. My advice is to think of any friends and acquaintances that live in old century homes and ask them if you can hunt there.


----------



## FlashGordon

1basshunter sent me this photo of another effigy he found today and asked me to add it to the thread.

I'm loving seeing all the cool stuff in this thread that people have found!!!


----------



## All Eyes

That's pretty cool Flash. I'd like to hear more about it. General area? Ohio?


----------



## All Eyes

Some more pictures of my yard finds. It still blows my mind that all of these things were out there.


----------



## FlashGordon

All Eyes said:


> That's pretty cool Flash. I'd like to hear more about it. General area? Ohio?


You'll have to ask 1basshunter more about it since it was his find!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Some more pictures of my yard finds. It still blows my mind that all of these things were out there.
> View attachment 206798
> View attachment 206799
> View attachment 206800
> View attachment 206801
> View attachment 206802
> View attachment 206803
> View attachment 206804
> View attachment 206805
> View attachment 206806
> View attachment 206807


Just how big is your yard???


----------



## Rocknut

Unless I missed it why do you think all that is in your yard?


----------



## streamstalker

A few weeks ago I was floating with some friends on a local creek and told my buddy’s grandson to go play in that sand over there. He comes back with a cheesy statue of a Native American that was completely intact exempt for a couple feathers and the peace pipe. Other than that, it just had a nice patina of dirt and algae. Another buddy instantly chimed in, “Now that’s an Indian Artifact!” 

How in God’s name that thing floated down a creek and found its way there in one piece is a wonderous mystery. That creek had just come down from a three-foot fluctuation.


----------



## All Eyes

My yard is only a double sized city lot, and the jewelry was concentrated in a 30ft area. Anyone's guess is as good as mine as to why it was there. I borrowed my brothers old detector just to poke around with and that spot was loaded with stuff. I was out there every day and even went out late at night to hunt. My neighbors all thought I was nuts until I showed them what I was finding. The pictures I posted are only a part of it. I even went and bought a better machine to try and get deeper. My friends and family have suggested many different theories. Everything from a jewelry heist to a house fire, to a salesman's sample case and about everything else. The real reason will probably never be known. After doing a lot of internet research, I can't find anything out about this property that seems out of the ordinary. None of the items are going to make me rich, but it's still very cool to me and makes me crazy wondering why it's there. Some of the holes I dug had multiple rings and other misc. items in them. Lots of old brass lipstick tubes, hair clips, compacts, perfume bottles, and other things that would suggest a big jewelry box or dresser spill. Very strange.


----------



## All Eyes

streamstalker said:


> A few weeks ago I was floating with some friends on a local creek and told my buddy’s grandson to go play in that sand over there. He comes back with a cheesy statue of a Native American that was completely intact exempt for a couple feathers and the peace pipe. Other than that, it just had a nice patina of dirt and algae. Another buddy instantly chimed in, “Now that’s an Indian Artifact!”
> 
> How in God’s name that thing floated down a creek and found its way there in one piece is a wonderous mystery. That creek had just come down from a three-foot fluctuation.


Would love to see a picture of it if you have one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> My yard is only a double sized city lot, and the jewelry was concentrated in a 30ft area. Anyone's guess is as good as mine as to why it was there. I borrowed my brothers old detector just to poke around with and that spot was loaded with stuff. I was out there every day and even went out late at night to hunt. My neighbors all thought I was nuts until I showed them what I was finding. The pictures I posted are only a part of it. I even went and bought a better machine to try and get deeper. My friends and family have suggested many different theories. Everything from a jewelry heist to a house fire, to a salesman's sample case and about everything else. The real reason will probably never be known. After doing a lot of internet research, I can't find anything out about this property that seems out of the ordinary. None of the items are going to make me rich, but it's still very cool to me and makes me crazy wondering why it's there. Some of the holes I dug had multiple rings and other misc. items in them. Lots of old brass lipstick tubes, hair clips, compacts, perfume bottles, and other things that would suggest a big jewelry box or dresser spill. Very strange.


A chicken ranch was on your property


----------



## cement569

all eyes, if you don't mind me asking what kind of detector do you use? I am looking to update so I sold my white it was about 3 years old. jest need to get a better one


----------



## All Eyes

cement569 said:


> all eyes, if you don't mind me asking what kind of detector do you use? I am looking to update so I sold my white it was about 3 years old. jest need to get a better one


Garret AT Pro. Just got it late last year. Still learning it, but so far so good. It's waterproof to 10 ft.


----------



## cement569

thanks I was checking out the AT PRO. was thinking about buying it, I have heard pretty good things about them and like you said it will probably take me a while to get used to it


----------



## All Eyes

cement569 said:


> thanks I was checking out the AT PRO. was thinking about buying it, I have heard pretty good things about them and like you said it will probably take me a while to get used to it


My reactions are a bit mixed on the AT Pro, but I do like it for the most part. It would help if I had other mid level machines to compare it to. It's very user friendly and doesn't require a ton of reading to begin using. Still, any machine you buy will require many hours of use to become fully accustomed to and learn their language. On small targets like coins, it will ID very well up to 5" or so in average soil. For example- a penny up to 6" deep will ring up a solid 82 and will not jump around but maybe a digit or two. Beyond that depth, it gets harder to go by the VDI numbers that it gives you. They bounce around a bit more. For the most part I ignore the numbers and first go by the sounds until I'm ready to dig. I also find that the depth indicator can be fooled sometimes by certain targets. It's usually very close though. Silver and coins (other than nickles) ring up a very high tone, where as iron and junk is more of a low grunt. However, on targets that are on the bottom edge of the coils reach, you sometimes can't go by the sounds either. I do really like the fact that it's completely waterproof. It also gives you the option to hunt in Standard or Pro mode. Personally, I would recommend skipping standard mode and just learn it in Pro. Every target it hits in standard will have the same exact volume regardless of depth. Pro Mode is basically the same but lets you hear the faint signals that can help determine their depth. What I don't like about it is that the screen is not back lit. It's really hard to see in low light. For the cost of an LED, it just seems skimpy that they didn't include one.
It would be nice to have a high end detector such as the Minelab E-Trac or a top of the line Whites. They def have a longer learning curve, but to the experienced user they offer more ways to help decide what to dig. And of course they will go a bit deeper. My Garret did find an Indian head penny at every bit of 8". Not bad. The longer a metal object is in the ground, the more of a halo it will have around it from mineralization. Testing a metal detectors depth by an air test is not a true indication of it's capabilities.


----------



## cement569

thanks for the input, my son just orderd one Friday think I will wait and take his for a test drive and see if its right for me


----------



## All Eyes

Was out hunting the yard again and found a 1946 quarter along with some clad and a few other items.


----------



## cement569

all eyes, was that with your garrett at pro? I hope so because I just orderd one yesterday


----------



## All Eyes

cement569 said:


> all eyes, was that with your garrett at pro? I hope so because I just orderd one yesterday


Yes, this stuff has all been found with the AT Pro. When you first get it, they sound like R2-D2 and just make a bunch of noise. Once you watch the demo video and mess with it a while it starts to make sense. Bury some items in your yard at different depths and learn what a good target sounds like. Not just coins and rings, but bottle caps and junk also. It can really help.


----------



## cement569

thanks, mine should be here in a few days, guess I got some homework to do but I should be able to figure it out


----------



## All Eyes

The dvd that comes with it is on YouTube if you are interested in getting a jump on it.


----------



## cement569

thank you very much, cant wait to get started


----------



## All Eyes

cement569 said:


> thank you very much, cant wait to get started


No Problem. If you are like me, it will frustrate you for a while. Iron and other unwanted trash can fool you and it's easy to start thinking that you made a bad choice in machines. If you are hunting in a trashy area it just sounds like a bunch of noise that's bouncing all over the scale. In time you will be able to hear the subtle differences and know what a good target sounds like. You will still dig junk, but less of it. Learn to trust your ears and try not to rely solely on the numbers. Feel free to send me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## cement569

will do..... again thanks


----------



## HookBender

A couple Madison's, and a few brokes from two weeks ago.


----------



## All Eyes

Nice finds HookBender. My brother went shroom and arrowhead hunting today. Not sure how he did yet. I need to show him this thread.


----------



## HookBender

I was in the woods yesterday. Things were very dry. Rain this week should help.


----------



## mikeiss

Found between where I got the Thebes and broke triangle


----------



## All Eyes

Wow Mikeiss. That's a beauty! Nice find.


----------



## cement569

all eyes..... got my at pro yesterday and messed around with it a while, went out in the yard today after work and found a 1946 dime that looks brand new, still have some bugs to work out but all in all I am very happy with it. and now its off to find shrooms and a little treasure hunting


----------



## All Eyes

cement569 said:


> all eyes..... got my at pro yesterday and messed around with it a while, went out in the yard today after work and found a 1946 dime that looks brand new, still have some bugs to work out but all in all I am very happy with it. and now its off to find shrooms and a little treasure hunting


Awesome! Didn't take very long to find your first silver. Nice job!


----------



## JEC956

Mikeiss that's a sweet find!!! Looks like a dovetail.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Grandsons stuff...any guesses?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Most passengers are 32 to 3 inch round..brokes


----------



## JEC956

SaugeyeTom. Some of those look like some broken blades or knifes. And others just look like flint and or chert. Your grandson has an eye for the material. That's half the battle. Way to go for him.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Saugeye Tom said:


> Most passengers are 32 to 3 inch round..brokes


Pieces 2 to 3 inch


----------



## Weekender#1

This what I found in a season of arrow heading. The season is coming to a end for me as the farmers will be tilling the fields in the next few days, stay out of them once crops are in the dirt, even seed, if you want permission to come back. It may be 2 or 3 years before the same fields are plowed or they may plow every year. Just never know. These were all found with walking distance of my home a couple years ago. But I have cans full of the stuff. I now days give some of it back to farmers for allowing me in. One year I had a point framed and a small brass plate with Farmers name and hunting camp established like 1205 AD. Still hangs in the farmers home, with my son and myself name on the back, never had a problem getting hunting permission there since.


----------



## FlashGordon

Found this guy in Fairfield county a few days ago. Hoping I can find a few more artifacts before all the fields are planted.


----------



## BigGill

Saugeye Tom, looks like there very well could be some scrapers in there, worked edges give you a good clue. Maybe some broke knives, I agree with JEC956, once you get your eyes trained to look for flint you start finding more artifacts. Keep your Grandson encouraged, more kids need to get out and get away from the tv and video games.


----------



## HookBender

Found a little tortoise shell scraper the other day. Not exactly "easy" to get a good picture of it.

That's all for me lately, been on legit dry spell.


----------



## RZRPOPS

I found this in the field behind my house. I'm in between Sunbury and Johnstown. Any ideas on what it could be? Piece of a knife or spearhead????


----------



## All Eyes

Scraper would be my guess, but I'm a novice. That edge was really worked. I bet it's nice and sharp. Cool find.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

RZRPOPS said:


> I found this in the field behind my house. I'm in between Sunbury and Johnstown. Any ideas on what it could be? Piece of a knife or spearhead????
> View attachment 208660
> View attachment 208662


Blade I do believe


----------



## Weekender#1

I went to a new field near a creek on Sunday for a hour, was able to talk with a farmer who said as a kid he picked up some flint over there, bingo.


----------



## HookBender

RZRPOPS said:


> I found this in the field behind my house. I'm in between Sunbury and Johnstown. Any ideas on what it could be? Piece of a knife or spearhead????
> View attachment 208660
> View attachment 208662


Judging by the amount of re-sharpening on that edge, I would say it is some sort of blade also. Maybe full, but looks to be broke. Cool none the less!


----------



## HookBender

Had a good hunt today, found my first drill.


----------



## HookBender

HookBender said:


> View attachment 209065
> 
> Had a good hunt today, found my first drill.


Any thoughts on what type of point that is? Damage on the bottom right of base.
It boggles my mind how anyone could even knapp a drill that small, and also for it to be able to survive this long!


FlashGordon found some really nice pieces also, I'm looking forward to seeing the clean up pics of those.


----------



## JEC956

Looks like a corner notch. Most drills are a lot bigger when they were first made. After each use they would break and resharpen them selfs.


----------



## HookBender

Safe to say, this one was pretty close to retirement.
Stilwell?


----------



## FlashGordon

Finds from last weekend. Same field as HookBender's post above. The scary thing is the field hasn't been plowed in a while. The landowner says it will be plowed soon. I'm dying to get back out there after its plowed!


----------



## tvfisherman

My brother-in-law farms up in Ashland county. He has a big box full of arrowheads, full and partial, and even a tomahawk head. In the spring after they till the ground he walks around and finds a few every year. I would suggest find a local farm and a farmer who is willing to let you wonder around for a while. Good luck.


----------



## siebta




----------



## JEC956

siebta said:


> View attachment 209534


WOW!!! Nice string town Siebta. Did you just pick that one up?


----------



## siebta

Yes found it at Hoover tonight. Crappies were on and off so I walked one of my spots picking up trash and bam there it was. It all comes back good karma


----------



## streamstalker

From my previous post in this thread:



> A few weeks ago I was floating with some friends on a local creek and told my buddy’s grandson to go play in that sand over there. He comes back with a cheesy statue of a Native American that was completely intact except for a couple feathers and the peace pipe. Other than that, it just had a nice patina of dirt and algae. Another buddy instantly chimed in, *“Now that’s an Indian Artifact!”*
> 
> How in God’s name that thing floated down a creek and found its way there in one piece is a wonderous mystery. That creek had just come down from a three-foot fluctuation.





All Eyes said:


> Would love to see a picture of it if you have one.


Here ya go. The crackle and orangeish stain are faux, but the dirt and algae are real:


----------



## JEC956

That's always a nice way to end a fishing trip. Did you catch any fish. How long is that point. It is old. Dates back to late paleo


----------



## percidaeben

Here's my Dads collection from the Bright Rd Riverside Dr area circa 40's-50's. And my old fossil finds from Caesars Creek in the 70's.


----------



## HookBender

percidaeben said:


> Here's my Dads collection from the Bright Rd Riverside Dr area circa 40's-50's. And my old fossil finds from Caesars Creek in the 70's.


NICE!!
Some sweet points there!


----------



## HookBender

these were my last finds of the spring before the crops came in. Looking forward to getting back out later this year.


----------



## HookBender

An update on the 2016 finds so far.


----------



## JEC956

HookBender said:


> An update on the 2016 finds so far.
> View attachment 216447


I love the flint ridge. Nice finds.


----------



## HookBender

JEC956 said:


> I love the flint ridge. Nice finds.


That piece is actually about 25% translucent.
Thanks JEC, this time of year it proving to be pretty tough knowing that walking rows isn't even an option.


----------



## FOSR

I've had ZERO luck looking for artifacts.

Look up "holder-wright" to find a site where arrowheads were made from stone brought from New York and Pennsylvania to be worked by the Scioto. Dublin ran Emerald Parkway right through the middle of it and they're going to put office buildings on the edge of that ravine. So it goes.


----------



## HookBender

There are quite a few sites in that area that have been constructed upon. Dublin only cares if it makes $$$


----------



## FOSR

It makes me wonder, you can find the arrowheads, but what about the arrows? How were they made? What wood, what feathers for fletching? How did they make and string bows?

BTW do not, NOT look up fletching on the urban dictionary. Just don't.


----------



## HookBender

Arrows are extremely rare in our part of the country. In the dry desert states people find them.


----------



## JEC956

HookBender said:


> Arrows are extremely rare in our part of the country. In the dry desert states people find them.


The corn rows are a bear right now. If it's not the heat that gets you it's the skeeters. I have seen a few wheat fields turned up but we haven't got the rain we need. 
The Dublin area is an awesome area to hunt. I have found a few down on the river before. It's just a shame that they go thru and destroy all the past history.


----------



## JEC956

There have been a few bows and arrows as well as at- latels found in caves in Ky and Oh. What art of the state do you hunt in Hook?


----------



## HookBender

JEC956 said:


> There have been a few bows and arrows as well as at- latels found in caves in Ky and Oh. What art of the state do you hunt in Hook?


All of my finds have been here in central Ohio. I live in Galloway.


----------



## ttipul

Very cool thread, used to collect arrowheads back as a youngster...


----------



## percidaeben

FOSR said:


> I've had ZERO luck looking for artifacts.
> 
> Look up "holder-wright" to find a site where arrowheads were made from stone brought from New York and Pennsylvania to be worked by the Scioto. Dublin ran Emerald Parkway right through the middle of it and they're going to put office buildings on the edge of that ravine. So it goes.


FOSR, need to set up time with my Dad. He went to school with people that own that property. When I was a kid we would annual walk that ravine. Nice water fall and some cool little caves there. Dad is the guy who wrote the head letter there for Sawmill Wetlands. That was he and his little brothers playground back in their day.


----------



## HookBender

percidaeben said:


> FOSR, need to set up time with my Dad. He went to school with people that own that property. When I was a kid we would annual walk that ravine. Nice water fall and some cool little caves there. Dad is the guy who wrote the head letter there for Sawmill Wetlands. That was he and his little brothers playground back in their day.


I bet he has some pretty good stuff from there!


----------



## ttipul

I would think that streams and river beds being low now would be good spots to look ?


----------



## HookBender

ttipul said:


> I would think that streams and river beds being low now would be good spots to look ?


As long as you are not on Metropark or State wildlife land or have permission from private property owner or are the owner of course.


----------



## FOSR

percidaeben said:


> FOSR, need to set up time with my Dad. He went to school with people that own that property. When I was a kid we would annual walk that ravine. Nice water fall and some cool little caves there. Dad is the guy who wrote the head letter there for Sawmill Wetlands. That was he and his little brothers playground back in their day.


Yes, back in the day we would scramble among the cliffs and caves. That place has history that we don't even know. Why were human and canine bones tossed together into the caves?

Oh well, Dublin shaill put an (obscenity, think F) office building on the rim of the ravine. They prove that, to them, money is more important than history. They already allowed an (obscenity) Cardinal Health bridge over Indian Run which is the only comparable geological feature. They have no respect or recocginition for their own (obscenity + F + ing) history. Sad, but true.

It can only be destroyed once. And they will do it and stuff their wallets. So it goes.


----------



## Camo Toe

I was told the easiest way to find heads is to search plowed fields IN the rain. As you walk, pick up everything you see that may be an artifact. Search through the buckets at home! You can clean the dirt of easier in your home and you don't have to be hunched over. It is a numbers game and the more ground covered will result in more finds.


----------



## HookBender

Camo Toe said:


> I was told the easiest way to find heads is to search plowed fields IN the rain. As you walk, pick up everything you see that may be an artifact. Search through the buckets at home! You can clean the dirt of easier in your home and you don't have to be hunched over. It is a numbers game and the more ground covered will result in more finds.


There is some truth here Camo Toe,
Right after a decent rain will wash the dirt off the heavier materials on the surface and leave then shiny and easier to see. Getting out there during the rain would prove to be rather hard to walk with all the mud that would stick to your boots.
The biggest problem these days is that 90% of farming is no-till farming. There isn't nearly as many farmers turning fields anymore.


----------



## Camo Toe

I have never gone, but always wanted to. I may have access to hundreds of acres of former family farming land. They still till. I may try come spring.


----------



## HookBender

Camo Toe said:


> I have never gone, but always wanted to. I may have access to hundreds of acres of former family farming land. They still till. I may try come spring.


Target high grounds and areas close to water if you do


----------



## Camo Toe

These fields have produced over the years. My uncle found many arrow and spear tips throughout the years with out ever actually looking for them.


----------



## HookBender

Camo Toe said:


> These fields have produced over the years. My uncle found many arrow and spear tips throughout the years with out ever actually looking for them.


You know it's always better to use the buddy system when out hunting relics.
Let me know if you ever want some company!


----------



## Camo Toe

Will do!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Y


HookBender said:


> You know it's always better to use the buddy system when out hunting relics.
> Let me know if you ever want some company!


 Really need 3.....one to carry every thing...I guess I could help......


----------



## Camo Toe

LOL. Maybe one more to pull a cooler?

Just saying.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Camo Toe said:


> LOL. Maybe one more to pull a cooler?
> 
> Just saying.


I could do both I guess....


----------



## All Eyes

A huge congrats going out to my brothers friend, who unearthed an 1839 gold $5 coin yesterday in a yard here in Ohio. Hard to see it in the video, but he said it is in amazing condition. This is a video of her still shaking as she pulled it out of the ground. What an awesome find!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> A huge congrats going out to my brothers friend, who unearthed an 1839 gold $5 coin yesterday in a yard here in Ohio. Hard to see it in the video, but he said it is in amazing condition. This is a video of her still shaking as she pulled it out of the ground. What an awesome find!


I figured she'd be more excited. ....sweet find


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> I figured she'd be more excited. ....sweet find


From what my brother says, she couldn't be any more excited. 
I went on a short metal detecting hunt at a street/sidewalk tear out 2 days ago and dug this 1865 2 cent piece. Not a very common coin so it was cool to find one.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> From what my brother says, she couldn't be any more excited.
> I went on a short metal detecting hunt at a street/sidewalk tear out 2 days ago and dug this 1865 2 cent piece. Not a very common coin so it was cool to find one.
> View attachment 217686


Lol I was being sarcastic. She was shaking so bad. Did she send you a pic of her coin yet? Your 2 cent pc is a great coin too. The grand son has been bugging me to get him a decent detector.


----------



## Camo Toe

What is a decent entry level metal detector and how much for them?


----------



## All Eyes

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol I was being sarcastic. She was shaking so bad. Did she send you a pic of her coin yet? Your 2 cent pc is a great coin too. The grand son has been bugging me to get him a decent detector.


Thanks tom. The picture of her coin is on Facebook but I'm not on there. Her site is Back Yard Diggers and her name is Sam.


----------



## All Eyes

Camo Toe said:


> What is a decent entry level metal detector and how much for them?


You will get many different opinions on that question. For a good all around entry level turn on and go detector I recommend the Garrett Ace line. They make a 250, 350 and the new 400. You can find a 250 for around $200 but you may find a great deal on a used one. Whites and Fisher are also good. The Whites Coinmaster is another good machine for beginners. No matter which one you get, they all take many hours of use before you get good at distinguishing good targets from bad. You will still dig bottle caps and pull tabs, but much less of them. It's real easy to get discouraged when all you are finding is junk. If you bury coins and rings in the ground at different depths along side some junk targets, it really helps give you an idea of the sounds and VDI numbers that you are looking for. I can tell a coin signal probably 80% of the time before digging. Using headphones helps a lot also. 
All metal detectors will find plenty of coins and other goodies. The high end ones go a bit deeper, but not as much as one would think for the difference in money. The cost is in the amount of data that they give to help ID a target. My machine is a Garrett AT Pro which is a mid grade one. The one thing I like about it is that it's water proof to 10 feet deep. Most all detectors have a water proof coil but the head units can't get wet. 
Hope this helps. It's a fun hobby for sure.


----------



## cement569

all eyes.... agreed the at pro is one fine unit, when this post first started I had just bought one and you gave me some info about working the bugs out and trying different thing like burying coins and seeing how they detect. well I took your advice and got most of the bugs worked out and I have found some very cool things. again thanks for your advice im having a lot of fun now


----------



## All Eyes

cement569 said:


> all eyes.... agreed the at pro is one fine unit, when this post first started I had just bought one and you gave me some info about working the bugs out and trying different thing like burying coins and seeing how they detect. well I took your advice and got most of the bugs worked out and I have found some very cool things. again thanks for your advice im having a lot of fun now


That's awesome. Glad to hear you are enjoying it. A coin has such a clean distinct sound (usually) and the VDI doesn't jump around much if at all. When in doubt, the iron audio can help determine a bottle cap or other unwanted targets. I keep getting better all the time and don't dig nearly as much junk now.


----------



## Fishingisfun

After reading this thread I started looking more intently at the ground near my feet. In my quest for stream small mouth I began looking at stream beds and the stones there. Being a novice I picked up anything that may be an unusual mineral or stone tool from the past. I likely found neither but they seemed interesting so I picked them up. Did I find anything or just rocks?
Black rock is very light for its size and has a shinny surface. Could it be just a peice of coal that has been polished by the action of moving water? An odd color stone or something else. The second stone Is it a stone tool for grinding? Or just a rock with a dip in the side. Thanks in advance for the opinions.


----------



## HookBender

The fist piece does seem to be a tumbled piece of coal. It isn't showing any signs of being manipulated by man.
The second stone, I will also have to go with natural. Nutting stones usually have a more uniformed drilling pattern, and Mortars (mortar and pestle) are usually larger than that.

Mother Nature can be deceiving, mix that with a little hope and imagination and the possibilities of what it could be are endless!

You do have the right idea though. These are characteristics to looks for so well done!
I have virtually zero success with creek hunting. Someday I keep telling myself, someday.


----------



## FlashGordon

Fishingisfun said:


> View attachment 220647
> After reading this thread I started looking more intently at the ground near my feet. In my quest for stream small mouth I began looking at stream beds and the stones there. Being a novice I picked up anything that may be an unusual mineral or stone tool from the past. I likely found neither but they seemed interesting so I picked them up. Did I find anything or just rocks?
> Black rock is very light for its size and has a shinny surface. Could it be just a peice of coal that has been polished by the action of moving water? An odd color stone or something else. The second stone Is it a stone tool for grinding? Or just a rock with a dip in the side. Thanks in advance for the opinions.
> 
> View attachment 220645
> 
> View attachment 220646


Hey FishingIsFun, keep your eyes on the ground, that's half the battle!

You're definitely picking up the right kind of stuff. A lot of the arrowheads that come out of Ohio are jet black (Coshocton flint). I can't tell you how many pieces of coal I picked up! 

Also check out some photos of stone axes, gorgets, and bone tools. Most people aren't aware of these other kinds of Indian Artifacts.

Right now I'm averaging about 1 arrowhead for every 8 miles of creek/field I walk (fitness app on my phone). If you keep looking, you WILL eventually find an artifact. Staying within 200 yards of water will drastically improve your odds.

I'm looking forward to seeing your first find. Keep hunting!


----------



## HookBender

Broken Blunt


----------



## HookBender

Impatiently waiting for spring. Found this little broke the other day, would have been a nice one. super thin.


----------



## JEC956

HookBender said:


> Impatiently waiting for spring. Found this little broke the other day, would have been a nice one. super thin.


Nice Jack's reef. Well chipped


----------



## HookBender

JEC956 said:


> Nice Jack's reef. Well chipped


Side notch Jacks Reef?
I'm thinking Big Sandy. Possibly a Cache River.


----------



## JEC956

Intrusive mound point? Is the base ground? It looks a little small for a big sandy.


----------



## HookBender

Basal grinding is present. Here is a side by side is another PF Big Sandy. Not all Big Sandy's are "big". 
Intrusive Mound types are corner notched.
An intrusive mound point shares almost every single attribute with the Jack's Reef type, fitting since they are in the same type cluster.
I still gotta go with BS.


----------



## JEC956

HookBender said:


> View attachment 229423
> Basal grinding is present. Here is a side by side is another PF Big Sandy. Not all Big Sandy's are "big".
> Intrusive Mound types are corner notched.
> An intrusive mound point shares almost every single attribute with the Jack's Reef type, fitting since they are in the same type cluster.
> I still gotta go with BS.


Just looking at the concave base is why I was thinking Jack's or intrusive. Materials of the 2 look the same. Did you pick those up close to each other?


----------



## HookBender

JEC956 said:


> Just looking at the concave base is why I was thinking Jack's or intrusive. Materials of the 2 look the same. Did you pick those up close to each other?


One is Franklin and one is Licking.


----------



## FlashGordon

First artifact find of 2017, top photo. Bottom photo, cleaned up along with a fishing weight and a small Madison point found at the same site last year.


----------



## Lazy 8

Everybody, you all are getting me excited about digging my metal detector out and going hunting. Having said that, I have a question for you experts. I bought mine, a Tesoro Compadre, about 3-4 years ago, to find my MIL's ring at the cemetery. We never found it. But my question to you guys is, how would you rate my detector?


----------



## siebta

walked 1/2 mile through muddy bean field and found this 20' from the edge coming out


----------



## Saugeye Tom

well....any guesses


----------



## HookBender

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 229668
> well....any guesses


Looks like some broken preforms, a blade or two. The granite piece is cool, looks shaped to me.


----------



## HookBender

siebta said:


> View attachment 229559
> walked 1/2 mile through muddy bean field and found this 20' from the edge coming out


Very cool! Unifaced or Bi-faced?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

HookBender said:


> Looks like some broken preforms, a blade or two. The granite piece is cool, looks shaped to me.


I usually pitch most but grandson wanted to keep em


----------



## HookBender

Saugeye Tom said:


> I usually pitch most but grandson wanted to keep em


I would have brought them home too! I enjoy examining the materials and flaking patterns to try and understand production processes better.


----------



## FlashGordon

Lazy 8 said:


> Everybody, you all are getting me excited about digging my metal detector out and going hunting. Having said that, I have a question for you experts. I bought mine, a Tesoro Compadre, about 3-4 years ago, to find my MIL's ring at the cemetery. We never found it. But my question to you guys is, how would you rate my detector?


I don't have any experience metal detecting, although I could see myself trying it someday. There were some guys discussing metal detectors earlier in the thread Lazy 8, you might try sending one of them a PM if nobody answers.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thank you Flash. You guys have me pumped up to walk plowed fields and creek banks just looking for arrowheads. I can't believe that with all the "creeking" I've done in my 61 years, I've never found one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Has anybody ever used one of these arrowheads on a cedar arrow with a longbow to take a deer down? Are they too brittle?


----------



## Lazy 8

This is too good to let die. I take it nobody has ever hunted with a found arrowhead? I would think that would be the neatest thing ever. To harvest a deer for Thanksgiving with one of these and a longbow. 
Ah, to dream.


----------



## HookBender

Lazy 8 said:


> This is too good to let die. I take it nobody has ever hunted with a found arrowhead? I would think that would be the neatest thing ever. To harvest a deer for Thanksgiving with one of these and a longbow.
> Ah, to dream.


I have seen people that hunt with their own made flint points. As long as they meet the state standards, why not?!


----------



## HookBender

It's getting to be that time guys! Can't wait to see those plows rolling!


----------



## FOSR

Sort of a sidetrack - has anyone ever found any evidence of anything resembling an ancient clam bake site? I ask because the native peoples would have had everything they needed for something like that - fish/shellfish, firewood, stones - I don't suppose much would remain from a 500-year-old site but I'm just asking out of curiosity.


----------



## creekcrawler

Most of the archaeological reports I've read usually show some mussel shells from midden pits,
but not enough to point to a serious "clam bake". I did find remnants of a shell mound in the woods once - turns out the area was used for clambakes in the 30-50's. The old beer bottles gave it away. I remember reading that fresh water mussels are edible, but nowhere near as tasty as
the salt water version.


----------



## HookBender

I do believe that the evidence you speak of FOSR is called a shell midden, like Creekcrawler said.


----------



## HookBender

Heres one I haven't shared yet. A little Madison from last year, no tip but still a looker.


----------



## ruffhunter

this was found in a neighbors field probably 50 yrs ago or more. The ends are polished smooth as glass with a dimple in the center. Can someone identify it please! thanks Our family farm next door has a creek running through it. About 20 to 30 spears, arrowheads, hatchets and a hammer head have been found since the 1920's. There was school on the farm that was torn down pre 1920. I found an 1865 penny in the field where it once stood and in great shape. Someday if i can find a photo of that stuff ill post it.


----------



## HookBender

ruffhunter said:


> this was found in a neighbors field probably 50 yrs ago or more. The ends are polished smooth as glass with a dimple in the center. Can someone identify it please! thanks Our family farm next door has a creek running through it. About 20 to 30 spears, arrowheads, hatchets and a hammer head have been found since the 1920's. There was school on the farm that was torn down pre 1920. I found an 1865 penny in the field where it once stood and in great shape. Someday if i can find a photo of that stuff ill post it.


Awesome!!!!
Pipe preform 100%!
What part of the state ruffhunter?


----------



## creekcrawler

HookBender said:


> Awesome!!!!
> Pipe preform 100%!


I think your right. And that is unbelievable! Somebody spent a lot of time on that before
they lost it or dropped it.


----------



## ruffhunter

Miami/Darke county area thanks I searched pipe pre form and found 1 peace pipe with same shape. just cool ill get another photo of the collection next week and post it. this a neat threadoto.


----------



## FOSR

Pipes: The so-called "peace pipe" was part of a greeting ceremony for visitors. It was also called a calumet.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ceremonial_pipe

There is a narrative of a French expedition from Canada down the Ohio River, to help secure the area under French (vs. British) control.

http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/w/Celeron_de_Bienville

In the narrative there is a funny description of the expedition leaders meeting with local chiefs, and smoking the pipe. The impatient Canadian boatmen were frustrated by having to wait for the top-level ceremonies, like, WHEN DO WE GET TO SMOKE?

---
I landed at the place where they
were, and when we were all seated they began the ceremony of
presenting the pipe. I accepted it. They then brought it to
M. de Contrecoeur, second captain of the detachment, and to all
the officers and the Canadians, who, worn out for a smoke, would
have wished that the ceremony had continued longer.


----------



## FlashGordon

Madison side notch found in northwest Illinois while visiting family in Iowa last weekend.


----------



## Lazy 8

HookBender said:


> I have seen people that hunt with their own made flint points. As long as they meet the state standards, why not?!


I didn't realize the arrowhead was regulated when hunting?


----------



## HookBender

Lazy 8 said:


> I didn't realize the arrowhead was regulated when hunting?


If you look at the regulations under "Allowable Hunting Equipment" it gives the explanation. Minimum of two cutting edges, minimum width of 3/4in.
I thought there was some others pertaining to the "arrowhead" but that all I could find after a quick search.


----------



## Lazy 8

I had no idea. But then again, it makes sense. Thank you!
So if you found one that fit the bill?


----------



## HookBender

With my luck I would have to make one before I found a "killer"! Haha


----------



## Lazy 8

Are you into that? With my kinda luck, I'd be anal and want to go one more strike or knap (?) and the whole thing would shatter.


----------



## HookBender

Guys I have hit a killer site!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Freaking beautiful. Very nice finds


----------



## HookBender

I have a video of my pulling it out of the ground but I can't figure out how to upload it....


----------



## HookBender

Lazy 8 said:


> Are you into that? With my kinda luck, I'd be anal and want to go one more strike or knap (?) and the whole thing would shatter.


Haha! Funny you say that. Whenever learning to knapp comes up in conversation, that's exactly what I say!


----------



## Lazy 8

Back in the day, I would of prolly starved if relying on my arrowhead making skills. I'd have looked anorexic. I'd prolly have to traded some firewater for some arrowheads.


----------



## HookBender

Here's one from last week. Not really sure what type this was when it was made. Some reworking has taken place.


----------



## HookBender

Thought this was a cool photo, took me hours of digging through my flake boxes to find the perfect one! All my artifacts courtesy of the great state of Ohio!


----------



## HookBender

Today's finds.


----------



## FOSR

Doesn't this make you respect those who have walked these lands before you? Arrowheads like these would have been prized tools used to bring food to your family. What kind of deal did you have to make with someone who knew how to make them, and what did it take to bring the stone?

https://www.ohiohistory.org/visit/museum-and-site-locator/flint-ridge-quarries

How was it that they were lost? What went wrong? How were they replaced? Now we find them centuries later but we don't know the stories behind them.


----------



## Shaun69007




----------



## HookBender

FOSR said:


> Doesn't this make you respect those who have walked these lands before you? Arrowheads like these would have been prized tools used to bring food to your family. What kind of deal did you have to make with someone who knew how to make them, and what did it take to bring the stone?
> 
> https://www.ohiohistory.org/visit/museum-and-site-locator/flint-ridge-quarries
> 
> How was it that they were lost? What went wrong? How were they replaced? Now we find them centuries later but we don't know the stories behind them.


Life was so different then. Even if some were to find the real answers to some of those questions,I feel that they might not even believe them!
All we can do is wonder.....but there is a few people out there that study the fractures of a projectile point to try and answer some questions. R&R by modern knappers has brought a few things to the surface, so they say!
And then there is modern damage to artifacts as well which is what I lean towards on this site. Everything just seems beat to h*ll by agriculture.


----------



## HookBender




----------



## HookBender

This thread seems pretty dead. Last post.


----------

